# Have you guys heard about Cardispan???



## vcmanzo (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

Have you guys heard about Cardispan???

I heard is good for fat burning (spot reduction) and no side effects.
I also heard has nothing to do with steroids or any other dangerous stuff.

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2008)

what the hell is in it?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 28, 2008)

Spot reduction = not happening = magic beans


----------



## katt (Jan 29, 2008)

Isn't that the new "fad" thing where they give you injections in the fat areas promoting that they will disappear?  If it is... my friend did it, insurance covered it - was very expensive... and you know what????

IT DID NOTHING!


----------



## vcmanzo (Jan 29, 2008)

*Cardispan ingredients*

I found this:

CARDISPAN FAT Mobilization Burner 5 AMPULES 2600++FeBk - eBay (item 130192917008 end time Jan-25-08 12:10:55 PST)

Cardispan - Sensational

Regards


----------

